
Ask HN: Developers in Canada, where do you look for remote jobs? - tempestn
We&#x27;re looking to hire a new remote developer.  Because we&#x27;re located in Canada, hiring a Canadian developer makes sense for various financial and regulatory reasons.  Beyond that though, we&#x27;re happy to hire from anywhere in the country, as our team is 100% remote.  The question is, where to post the job?  There are a number of great looking Remote-focused job sites out there now, like weworkremotely.com and remoteok.io, but they tend to be focused on a US audience.  They may still be worthwhile, but I&#x27;m hoping to hear from some actual people to know which job sites appeal most to actual remote developers, especially Canadians.<p>So far we&#x27;ve posted on Indeed, but I&#x27;m happy to pay for job postings if they get us access to good devs.
======
koblas
While not Canadian focused, you can always specify that in the description. I
would really say that's your best bet, indeed tends to focus on larger
companies, but Canada is pretty sparse for job boards dedicated to the
country.

A few of the boards you can use are (some you already mentioned):

\- [https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/) \-
[https://remotebase.io/](https://remotebase.io/) \-
[https://oldgeekjobs.com/](https://oldgeekjobs.com/)

You can also use technology focused boards in some cases, both the Python and
Go communities have job boards for example. Which you could post that it's
remote for Canadians.

\- [http://www.golangprojects.com/](http://www.golangprojects.com/) \-
[http://www.pythonjobshq.com/](http://www.pythonjobshq.com/)

The other big thing to look into is tax credits and economic incentives for
Canadian companies.

